# NAP HellRazor Broadhead test



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*Nap*

Thanks oldbuck. I've been curious about these BH's.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

The NAP HellRazor appears to be a heck of a broadhead. It's one of many I'd like to try out!


----------



## Mizzoukispot (Feb 4, 2006)

I want to bring this thread back to the top. Give some feedback to second this guys opinion. I have found the Hellrazor and Razorcaps to be much more durable than I thought. They both, for me, fly better than the qad exodus and VPA heads at long range.


----------



## Bucktamer01 (Jul 13, 2015)

Oldback have you tried or tested the NAP Thunderhead Razor? If so, what's your take on its performance?


----------



## 350Bowtech (Oct 15, 2014)

I used to shoot the original Thunderheads and always had accuracy issues. I decided to try the Thunderhead Edge and was very happy with them! I shot a buck a little far back but dead center of the liver and it looked like a gun shot. Instant blood and a great trail. I would love to try the Hell razors. As much as I like the Edge I struggle with the tiny screws. Its still an amazing head.


----------



## M80 (Nov 21, 2013)

They do have nice penetration. I find that they fly better than Montec.


----------



## 350Bowtech (Oct 15, 2014)

Thats good to hear. How is the durability of them?


----------



## KyBoy33 (Feb 12, 2007)

These are the only heads I have used for the last 3+ years. I have tried mechanicals and other fixed blade. They all killed game, but these seem to fly truer for me, deliver more force than mechanicals, and I think they are very durable. They appear to be very similar to Montecs, but I have had much greater success with these. I don't think they are injection molded as the Montecs appear to be, and I believe that helps make them stronger. They come sharp in the package and are easily re-sharpened. My humble opinion.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

I too am using the Hellrazor, agree with everything above. FYI 316 SS and 321 SS are softer than 440. They are widely used in the boat industry as they have superior resistance to salt water corrosion. I like a cox broad head, I am using the 125's. I was shooting a broad head first followed by a field point to test them and robin hooded my first shot at 37 yards with these heads.


----------



## 350Bowtech (Oct 15, 2014)

Are the hellrazors not 440? I read a review were a guy said this broadhead is weak.... he could break the blades off with his fingers. Not sure how true that is.


----------

